# Oil Consumption - 09 Routan 3.8L 30K miles



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

The Routan just hit 30K miles, so i did my own 30K mile service. Mostly Because I purchased The Routan From Garnet VW, (amazing Dealer) and just dont feel like making the 210 mile round trip for an Oil Change / Tire Rotation.

Doing the Oil change in the Routan was Simple, and with no issues what so ever untill i filled my 5 Qt jug with used oil. It managed to only fill to Under the 3Qt mark! I am very concerned because this was a high grade oil (VW Dealer uses Castroil Syn Blend) and it is roughly 600 Miles under the Interval.

This might be a tough question here to ask, being that the huge majority of Rotuan owners will be taking their Vans in to have Oil Changes done, BUT, has anyone here noticed Issues with Oil Consumption on the 3.8L ?


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I cannot speak for the Routan or the 3.8 liter motor, but most of the time when you do your own oil changes, the amount of oil that comes out seems lower than what it should. Abviously there is oil still hiding the various knooks and crannies of the engine, plus clinging to every surface in the engine. Also, most driveways are on a slight incline for drainage, so there could be oil in the pan. 

I'd be worried if, when you check the oil when refueling, if there is evidence of oil disappearing. My Toyota has 156,000 miles, and it is starting to have oil disappear between changes, where-as it didn't do that before. I'd check the oil level afer running the engine a minute or two and shutting it off. Fill it to the line, and then check at every refueling to see if it is disappearing. 

One other thing - the only service that is supposed to be required at dealer of purchase is the 90 day check-up. Any of the others can be done at any Volkswagen dealership.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

taxman100 said:


> One other thing - the only service that is supposed to be required at dealer of purchase is the 90 day check-up. Any of the others can be done at any Volkswagen dealership.


oh yea, i tried going to my local VW dealer on my 1st service, not only did they say i need to pay for it, but when they rotated my tires, they scratched all 5 lug holes of every wheel.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

redzone98 said:


> oh yea, i tried going to my local VW dealer on my 1st service, not only did they say i need to pay for it, but when they rotated my tires, they scratched all 5 lug holes of every wheel.


I think you should have called VWOA on that deal, we have bought a few VW from other dealers and had them serviced right at our back yard dealer. They always asked why we never bought from them, and told them they never wanted to play ball for a cash deal. But they never had a problem servicing the vehicle, just remember the dealer is getting paid thru VWOA for the "free" services.

As far as the wheels---that SUCKS! They probably ran them in with the impact gun and didn't bother torquing to the right ft./lbs. either, just lovely. My wife always tells me not to wash the van before service cause they do it for free. Yep free, with a gritty sponge or brush that dropped on the floor by a kid making 9 bucks an hour--NO THANKS!

From what I have read and heard in the past the PCV may be the culprit. Check the 30K check up, does it call out for a PCV? We ate a few of them on our S-10 Blazer, EGR's too. Here are a few threads.


http://www.allpar.com/forums/topic/128257-38-oil-consumption/
http://dodgeforum.com/forum/dodge-c...il-consumption-issues-egr-valve-question.html
http://dodgeforum.com/forum/dodge-caravan/188649-3-8l-oil-disappearing.html


Trip to the dealer may be in your future, good luck! Don't give in your still should be under warranty!


----------



## wunderdub (May 28, 2009)

58kafer said:


> I think you should have called VWOA on that deal, we have bought a few VW from other dealers and had them serviced right at our back yard dealer. They always asked why we never bought from them, and told them they never wanted to play ball for a cash deal. But they never had a problem servicing the vehicle, just remember the dealer is getting paid thru VWOA for the "free" services.
> 
> As far as the wheels---that SUCKS! They probably ran them in with the impact gun and didn't bother torquing to the right ft./lbs. either, just lovely. My wife always tells me not to wash the van before service cause they do it for free. Yep free, with a gritty sponge or brush that dropped on the floor by a kid making 9 bucks an hour--NO THANKS!
> 
> From what I have read and heard in the past the PCV may be the culprit. Check the 30K check up, does it call out for a PCV? We ate a few of them on our S-10 Blazer, EGR's too. Here are a few threads.


and with all that being said, do you know that 5qts was put in there for sure? not owning a routan yet, i'm assuming oil capacity is a little over 5.5qts seeing as my R32 takes about that much.

also, how many miles were on that previous oil? i know its synthetic but i hate letting my synthetic go past 5k. maybe someone was driving a tad bit harder burnt some of that missing oil off?:laugh:

i also like to do oil changes on ramps, that way the drain plug is at the lowest point possible and after i pull out the plug i go inside and let that drain for a while. i'm sure youre not new to this whole deal so i dont mean to insult your intelligence if i have. feel free to insult me back if i've done so :beer:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

If the dealer is using an air wrench to tighten the lug nuts, then they probably didn't torque the lugs to the proper spec. Overtightened lug nuts can cause rotor warpage, and we all know that has been a big problem on the C-D-R trio. Check with the dealer for the proper torque spec and have someone re-do the lug nuts. Too bad about the wheels being scratched, same thing happened to my wheels after the first free oil change and tire rotation, although only to a few lug holes. Remember, the squeeky wheel gets the grease, and although they probably won't replace the wheels, maybe they can offer a free service or cash back.

PS....Doing oil changes different than the schedule VW supplies is just a waste of money. Unless you are towing or drive in very dusty conditions, changing the oil sooner doesn't need to be done.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

58kafer said:


> As far as the wheels---that SUCKS! They probably ran them in with the impact gun and didn't bother torquing to the right ft./lbs. either, just lovely.
> 
> From what I have read and heard in the past the PCV may be the culprit. Check the 30K check up, does it call out for a PCV? We ate a few of them on our S-10 Blazer, EGR's too. Here are a few threads.


oh yea they ran them in with a impact wrench, because i always TQ the wheels after 500 miles of rotation, and i needed to use a breaker bar to get the lugs loose! I will check the PCV.



wunderdub said:


> and with all that being said, do you know that 5qts was put in there for sure?


Garnet VW is a top Quality shop, so i would assume that is was done correct.




VWroutanvanman said:


> PS....Doing oil changes different than the schedule VW supplies is just a waste of money. Unless you are towing or drive in very dusty conditions, changing the oil sooner doesn't need to be done.


I change my oil according to the Spec. I went early this time because of the 3 day weekend, i dont have the wife and kids around asking 'are you done yet?'


----------



## linus96 (May 9, 2010)

I still follow the advice given to me 40yrs ago by a fleet taxi mechanic, he said change the oil and filter every 3000 miles and the body will wear out before the engine. I`ve have found this advice to be rock solid, and I still follow this schedule to this day.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*No progress?*

Engine design is much better now than 40 years ago. The seal of the combustion chamber is better so there is not as much blow-by past the rings (and fuel injection is much more efficient than a carburetor). The fuel doesn't contaminate the oil as much as in the past, and this was the reason oil had to changed around 3000 miles. Therefore the oil safely lasts much longer now, past 6000 miles. And unleaded gas has extended oil life also. The marketing departments of oil change people sure are happy that there are still people that keep to the 3000 mile schedule. I was one of those people, until I worked for an Oldsmobile engineer and racer that explained it to me. One thing he did leave with me is that the absolute worst thing you can do to an engine is to start the car, then shut it off before it warms up, because the rings are not sealing well when cold, and the fuel that escapes past the rings washes the oil off of the cylinder walls. Then you get scratched cylinders, and engine life is reduced. Do this over and over, and the engine will definitely wear out before its time. IMHO. 

PS...Linus96......Didn't mean to knock your practice. If it ain't broke........ 

15,000 miles and no oil consumption issues on my '10 Routan w/3.8L 

Redzone....I'm going to assume that you changed the filter also. What was the stick reading after you put in new oil?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Redzone....I'm going to assume that you changed the filter also. What was the stick reading after you put in new oil?


 

umm, after i filled the engine with oil... the stick read to the top of 'safe'


----------



## rhperez (Jun 28, 2011)

*We have the same problem*

We have been dealing with this problem for months...we are burning through 2 3/4 quarts every 3,000 miles...we did a oil consumption test for 1000 miles and it was 1 1/3 quart down...they did a VW ticket and were told to replace a stuck open valve...well 3,000 miles later we are now getting new cylinder heads and valves...we now have 38,000 miles on the van...but this all started in the 24,000 range...i would like to know how many other people are having consumption problems...I love my car...LOVE IT!!! but I need it fixed...and i am without my car for the 6th time since i got it...(had air conditioning problems with it after i bought it)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

rhperez said:


> We have been dealing with this problem for months...we are burning through 2 3/4 quarts every 3,000 miles...we did a oil consumption test for 1000 miles and it was 1 1/3 quart down...they did a VW ticket and were told to replace a stuck open valve...well 3,000 miles later we are now getting new cylinder heads and valves...we now have 38,000 miles on the van...but this all started in the 24,000 range...i would like to know how many other people are having consumption problems...I love my car...LOVE IT!!! but I need it fixed...and i am without my car for the 6th time since i got it...(had air conditioning problems with it after i bought it)


Sounds like complete BS that they are replacing intake valves for Oil consumption? Are the Valve Stem Seals leaking?

I too LOVE this van, it is a workhorse, does everything i need it to. But burning oil is something i will NOT stand for. I moved to a quality full synthetic and bumped the oil to a 10w30. to see if this helps. If NOT i believe its a trip to the Dealer for a new car (not the VW dealer either)


----------



## SoCalTDI (Jul 25, 2009)

*09 Routan burns ~1 qt/1000 miles*

I have an 09 Routan SE 3.8l and it has burned right about 1 qt every 1.1k miles for as long as I've had it. The consumption changes based on the type of driving we do. If we do a lot of around town driving, it doesn't seem to burn as much oil. If we drive on the freeway a lot, it tends to burn more oil. 

VW dealer did an "oil consumption test." During that particular 1k interval, they claimed it burned only 0.6 qts. I also noticed they didn't fill it up all the way when they changed the oil...hmm. They said it wasn't bad enough for them to do anything yet. 

I have full records of every quart of oil I put in that van and the average is just about 1 qt per 1.1k miles. 

Car is at 30k miles, but I changed my own oil this last time and measured everything very carefully, taking pictures. I can't attest to the method or accuracy of the dealer's oil consumption test, so I thought I'd try to duplicate the test this time around myself. 

The car also has what I'd consider poor idle quality, too. Maybe I should change the PCV valve to see if that makes a difference for both problems.


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

taxman100 said:


> One other thing - the only service that is supposed to be required at dealer of purchase is the 90 day check-up. Any of the others can be done at any Volkswagen dealership.


 No, it isn't. Any dealer can do the checkup too since VW pays for it. It isn't possible for some people who buy their cars a considerable distance away


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

UPDATE:

Checked my oil today, with just 1000Miles on this oil change, and the Routan is over 1 QT LOW !!!

UNACCEPTABLE !

Im heading over to the Dealer now.





SoCalTDI said:


> The car also has what I'd consider poor idle quality, too. Maybe I should change the PCV valve to see if that makes a difference for both problems.


I noticed that this Idle is terrible also. I will raise that issue at the dealer also.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Which engine is having these oil consumption problems? The 4.0L?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Which engine is having these oil consumption problems? The 4.0L?


3.8L


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I have a 2009 Routan S 3.8 and I am noticing it likes to drink oil. I've been checking on my driveway and there is no oil on it. I put about 2 quarts in it a couple of weeks ago, checked it last night and it was back down below the "Safe" zone, wtf. I did make an appointment with my dealer for next week to look at it for me. Another somewhat related question, I bought mine CPO, so does the warranty extend 24,000 miles beyond the original 50,000 powertrain, or is 50,000 the longest I would have?


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

You are correct. We drove to a dealer 105 miles away to buy our Routan, and we ended up having the 90 day service done locally. The local dealer was one we shopped, but they had no problem servicing a vehicle we bought elsewhere. 

Actually, the "change oil" indicator came on at just under 3,900 miles, and Volkswagen did a free oil change as well. 

For the 2011 and 2012 with the 3.6 liter Pentastar engine, the oil changes are now every 8,000 miles, so you get four free oil changes normally (I guess we'll get five)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

haunted reality said:


> I have a 2009 Routan S 3.8 and I am noticing it likes to drink oil. I've been checking on my driveway and there is no oil on it. I put about 2 quarts in it a couple of weeks ago, checked it last night and it was back down below the "Safe" zone, wtf. I did make an appointment with my dealer for next week to look at it for me. Another somewhat related question, I bought mine CPO, so does the warranty extend 24,000 miles beyond the original 50,000 powertrain, or is 50,000 the longest I would have?


 892 Miles and One Qt Down ! 

im going to swap out the PCV Valves and see what happens.. also going to switch to standard oil next change


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

taxman100 said:


> Actually, the "change oil" indicator came on at just under 3,900 miles, and Volkswagen did a free oil change as well.


 Mine came on around 3,200 miles and the dealer changed it. They made it sound like as long as we're in the 3yr/36k they will change the oil when the light comes on or the milage interval (whichever comes first.) :thumbup:


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Mine's heading in next week for the oil consumption test. They checked it at last service saw no leaks, they told me to watch the oil level and if it gets low call back. I did and it is low, so they told me top it off and bring it in next week for the test. I hope we can get this resolved. Anyone have experience with the oil consumption test?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

haunted reality said:


> Mine's heading in next week for the oil consumption test. They checked it at last service saw no leaks, they told me to watch the oil level and if it gets low call back. I did and it is low, so they told me top it off and bring it in next week for the test. I hope we can get this resolved. Anyone have experience with the oil consumption test?


 Any luck with this test?


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

redzone98 said:


> Any luck with this test?


 Not exactly the service advisor we called that day said to top it off. When we took it in the SA said that was wrong. The consumption test would be inconclusive. So, they topped the oil off and said come back in 1k miles. I have a trip planned so that is why they topped it off and we have an appointment for when we come back. Hopefully I'll know more then.


----------



## R32 802 (Sep 6, 2011)

" One thing he did leave with me is that the absolute worst thing you can do to an engine is to start the car, then shut it off before it warms up, because the rings are not sealing well when cold, and the fuel that escapes past the rings washes the oil off of the cylinder walls. Then you get scratched cylinders, and engine life is reduced" 

By the description here, the cylinders get scratched when the engine is cold so why would shutting it down early make a difference when the damage is done? 
Short engine runs under operating temp in fact ARE bad for cars, but the explanation given is incorrect. Cylnders don't get scratched "more" by shutting down a cold engine. 

The oil consumption tests that are typically done weigh the oil put in the engine down to the gram, then weigh the oil again after a driving interval typically more than 650 miles. The weight of the oil is compared to the weight of the oil installed and it's a very accurate determination of how much is missing.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Bump this thread


----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

redzone98 said:


> Bump this thread


I had to get my Routan towed. I put 4,000 miles after my 36,000 service back in December. Yesterday the oil light started beeping, i took it to the dealer and they told me it had NO OIL AT ALL! ... I've had issues with this van ever since i purchased it. I honestly think now I wasted my money buying it, I found out too late this was a chrysler, nor a real VW. Now the dealer is trying to blame me for the damaged engine.


----------



## R32 802 (Sep 6, 2011)

ReDGTI2EnVy said:


> I had to get my Routan towed. I put 4,000 miles after my 36,000 service back in December. Yesterday the oil light started beeping, i took it to the dealer and they told me it had NO OIL AT ALL! ... I've had issues with this van ever since i purchased it. I honestly think now I wasted my money buying it, I found out too late this was a chrysler, nor a real VW. Now the dealer is trying to blame me for the damaged engine.


Where did the oil go? If it was out, it either burned it or leaked it. One would think burning that much would leave a smoke trail visible from space, but leaking that much would make your driveway look like the Exxon Valdez landed on it. Did they tell you where the leak is? Did you ever check your oil? And really, you didn't know it was a Chrysler? Really?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

There is a TSB on the Jeep Forum about the Exhaust Valve retainers. Its a know issue, and VW is not owning up to it. I had an "oil consumption test" done on my Routan and im burning 3/4 Qt per 1000 miles. their Mandate is 1 Qt per 1000 Miles. So my Engine is within "spec"

which is bull ****. How can i drive 5K on an oil change if the engine is using 4Qts for that 5K miles ?!

Its a shame, but Im stuck now with this van. Its worth Nothing on a trade in (12,000$) and im not going to shell out another 30K for a new car.

Im going to just throw some thick ass "conventional" oil in there and run this ****er to the ground.:heart::heart:


----------



## Kola_Trinco (May 1, 2012)

*...good news foks.*

Folks, I understand all of your pain, since I went thru the same. The PCV valve already replaced & didnt do any good. Finally VW found the issue. After repeated complains, VW came out with the solution. The dealer was asked to perform a "Compression Leak Down Test" to find the 5th & 6th CYL loosing compression thru intake valves (due to valve not seated properly - worn out). The CYL head & EGR valve replaced, as per the note. Oil leak yet to be confirmed, but I feel a big difference in the power (because I was driving all these days only with 4 CYL it looks). Mine is 2009 Routan with only 30K one. Hope this will help folks. I regret why I purchased Routan. VW has spoiled their hard earn name by placing the Crysler Engine.


----------



## jee60 (Mar 4, 2006)

*consumption*

That was good info on doing the leak down test. I have almost 72k miles now on my '09 with the 3.8. It has consumed ALMOST 1 quart per 1k miles, but of course that doesnt quite hit the 1quart per 1k miles mark, so they didnt do anything for me. Even though I brought it in twice. But, I can say that it has done this since it was brand new with 400 miles on it. I checked the oil regularly after I first bought it . Oh well. I guess ill keep adding oil every couple weeks. I am going to do a leak dow test though just out of curiosity.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Kola_Trinco said:


> Folks, I understand all of your pain, since I went thru the same. The PCV valve already replaced & didnt do any good. Finally VW found the issue. After repeated complains, VW came out with the solution. The dealer was asked to perform a "Compression Leak Down Test" to find the 5th & 6th CYL loosing compression thru intake valves (due to valve not seated properly - worn out). The CYL head & EGR valve replaced, as per the note. Oil leak yet to be confirmed, but I feel a big difference in the power (because I was driving all these days only with 4 CYL it looks). Mine is 2009 Routan with only 30K one. Hope this will help folks. I regret why I purchased Routan. VW has spoiled their hard earn name by placing the Crysler Engine.


Kola, This is fantastic info. Do you have any of your service records showing the work done, And if you can make a copy of your service order. I believe it is time for me to start a claim with VWOA and the BBB on this obvious manufacturer defect.

thanks again


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Redzone: Just an FYI - In 1999 I bought a new T&C Limited, which came with the 3.8 engine. Almost at once, I noticed a small hesitation in the engine. Thinking about the symptoms, I took out a couple of the front sparkplugs and the #2 plug was badly fouled. Dealer replaced the plug [of course, first try the lazy fix and waste my time]. 

When I returned it a short time later [same problem], they did a compression test and found a leak. Upon removing the head, they found a valve seal improperly installed at the factory. Rebuit and reinstalled the head - no further problem.

We had that car for 10 years and 137K miles. Loved the car, did not like the engine - gas hog, especially around town, used a quart between 3K oil changes and seemed to lose power on hills past 75K or so.

So, when we looked at a replacement, the 4.0 was a must - no more 3.8. At 43K, the Routan has plenty of power, gets 25mpg or more on the highway and about 20mpg in mixed rural driving, is smooth and uses almost no oil between those 3K changes with Castrol GTX 10W-30.

Good luck with your claim. I think the 3.8 was just not a stellar engine.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

so true, this motor is worth more as scrap than anything else. I pulled the plugs yesterday, and they all show signs of burning oil. Im going to be calling the dealer on monday, because enough is enough here.


----------



## theox (Jul 16, 2012)

*losing oil..*

same problem here... V3.8 Routan SE 1999 44K, dealer serviced till 36K.

The dealer is doing the "test" so I'll check back in 30 days.

It's a very nice van. I really hope VW comes through and takes care of it's customers and we can put this behind us.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

theox said:


> same problem here... V3.8 Routan SE 1999 44K, dealer serviced till 36K.
> 
> The dealer is doing the "test" so I'll check back in 30 days.
> 
> It's a very nice van. I really hope VW comes through and takes care of it's customers and we can put this behind us.


My van has 44090 Miles on it !

I see a Trend Forming !!!!

PS , what is the Build Date on your Routan ?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Found This link*

Its a List of T&Cs and Caravans with the same issue.

It is time for a class action law SUIT !

http://repairpal.com/reasons-for-excess-oil-consumption-167


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

my 09 with 60k burn about 1qts in 3k miles, i would like togo longer but the oil is very dirty around that miles. so i take it in and have the oil change.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*UPDATE: Rebuilt Motor TIME !*

After my 3rd and Final time of having an oil consumption test, my dealer needed to keep it over night for a "specialty test" 

They would not disclose what kind of test was preformed, but the car needed to stay over night, and the battery and fuse box showed signs of work being done. 

After the test was performed, VWoA contacted me and stated that i will need to have my engine rebuilt, from the ground up. 

New Rings, Seals, Bearings Etc. 

A Loaner car will be given while the work is being done, with an estimate of 1-2 weeks of work to be done. 

I guess Persistence does pay off... i just dont have the warm and fuzzy feeling here having the local dealer do this type of work. Hope they dont eff it up even worse.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tell them you don't really need the 3.8L and a 3.6L will do just fine, and ask if they'll drop a 3.6L in there and re-flash the TCU for you. 

Seriously, congratulations. Sounds like where you were at that the VW dealership re-build is a better option than the alternative. Perhaps try to negotiate something a bit longer than the typical 12mo/12k mile dealership repair warranty and see if they will throw in the VWoA extended warranty for the inconvenience. It doesn't cost them that much. (Not sure if you said you already have the extended warranty.)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Zambee500 said:


> Tell them you don't really need the 3.8L and a 3.6L will do just fine, and ask if they'll drop a 3.6L in there and re-flash the TCU for you.
> 
> Seriously, congratulations. Sounds like where you were at that the VW dealership re-build is a better option than the alternative. Perhaps try to negotiate something a bit longer than the typical 12mo/12k mile dealership repair warranty and see if they will throw in the VWoA extended warranty for the inconvenience. It doesn't cost them that much. (Not sure if you said you already have the extended warranty.)


 Im pretty happy that SOMETHING is being done. Rather than just dismissing my concerns (as usual) 

It just figures that when i really LIKE a vehicle, something like this happens. I already stresses my concerns of WHO is actually doing the work, since my local dealership is not a engine machine shop, and they already said, in multiple times, that they will be doing the engine work at the dealer. 

I will make damn sure that I receive a list of parts to be installed, and i will demand that the engine cyl bores be Honed by a Machine shop before putting in new rings.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

redzone98 said:


> Im pretty happy that SOMETHING is being done. Rather than just dismissing my concerns (as usual)
> 
> It just figures that when i really LIKE a vehicle, something like this happens. I already stresses my concerns of WHO is actually doing the work, since my local dealership is not a engine machine shop, and they already said, in multiple times, that they will be doing the engine work at the dealer.
> 
> I will make damn sure that I receive a list of parts to be installed, and i will demand that the engine cyl bores be Honed by a Machine shop before putting in new rings.


 
Seems crazy to me that in this day and age that they would do a rebuild inhouse rather than to drop in a crate motor. As posted before---have them check the heads as that was the result of another oil burner. If your down that far they might as well---and if they don't put up a stink or find a reputable shop that will redo the heads for you and do a valve job to ensure EVERYTHING is covered so it hopefully won't consume as much oil. Glad to hear your getting results---persistance pays


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

58kafer said:


> Seems crazy to me that in this day and age that they would do a rebuild inhouse rather than to drop in a crate motor. As posted before---have them check the heads as that was the result of another oil burner. If your down that far they might as well---and if they don't put up a stink or find a reputable shop that will redo the heads for you and do a valve job to ensure EVERYTHING is covered so it hopefully won't consume as much oil. Glad to hear your getting results---persistance pays


 kinda bugs me that they are not just using the motor as a complete LRU. But i guess with the cost of a new crate motor, it is still cheaper for them to eat the hours of labor to put in new rings. ALL the parts cant be more than 500-600$ Retail.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Don't know if you should really want one ...*

as Chrysler is having some issues with the 'new' Pentastar engines as well ...


http://www.autoweek.com/article/201...ngines--Autoweek-TV&utm_campaign=awdailydrive


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Makes me glad that I have the 4.0  and it's been flawless... (touch wood)


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

PaulAP said:


> Makes me glad that I have the 4.0  and it's been flawless... (touch wood)


same here, have an '09 4.0L SEL --- how many miles on your so far? mine is only at 23K so perhaps too soon to tell


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

We have 36K on our 4.0 in under 2 years. Oil is always to the top of the line on the dipstick @ 6K intervals. What's even stranger is, the damn oil still looks clean, compared to some vehicles at 3K.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*Been Great!*

I've only had mine for the summer. I'm the second owner. It's an 09 Comfortline
with RSE1. It currently has just over 40,000 kms, the last 4,000 kms are all mine.








Lot's of road trips  (that's why we bought it)

Usage will go down during the winter, as we don't venture out as far in the snow.
I have been monitoring all fluids, tires, brakes etc., and no issues anywhere.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't want to jinx it, but our 4.0 has also been flawless for the 1st 47.5K. Castrol GTX 10W-30 every 3K or 3months, whichever comes 1st.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

it does seem like the 4.0L was a great motor for this van.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've got 4.0L approaching 63k miles and I do have to add a little bit of oil between oil changes. But not like what people are reporting on the 3.8L motor. I'm adding around a quart between oil changes, and getting 5-6k miles on each OCI. I just added 1/4 or 1/3 of a quart yesterday to top up to the "full" line. I might have the PCV valve replaced at the next maintenance interval though, as the rings/bearings/seals don't seem to be the problem with the oil consumption on the 4.0L.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Well it seems like all of my ranting (and the obvious fact) is finally paying off. The dealer will replace the Piston rings in the next few weeks. 

Fingers Crossed !~


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

redzone98 said:


> Well it seems like all of my ranting (and the obvious fact) is finally paying off. The dealer will replace the Piston rings in the next few weeks.
> 
> Fingers Crossed !~



Piston Rings replaced, valve stem seals replace, Engine feels MUCh stronger now, and the idle is smoother.

Checked the oil level after 500 miles and it is dead nuts where it was.

I actually think after 39 months of ownership, this car is acting like it should :thumbup:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

redzone98 said:


> Piston Rings replaced, valve stem seals replace, Engine feels MUCh stronger now, and the idle is smoother.
> 
> Checked the oil level after 500 miles and it is dead nuts where it was.
> 
> I actually think after 39 months of ownership, this car is acting like it should :thumbup:




Just wanted to do an Update here:

Jan 08 2014.

The Routan has been acting like it should. Oil consumption is at .25 QT PER 3000 MILES ! So basically this motor has been cured of its oil consumption woes!

Just FYI, I Am using CONVENTIONAL 10w30 Oil, Mobil. and oil changes are at 3000 miles. I figure that ancient engine technology, (Pushrods, non-MAF) deserves Ancient oil technology.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

We have a 2010 3.8l with 110,000 miles on it and no oil issues. I usually check it after a few days of driving post oil change and about 1000 miles post and there is no noticeable drop. I recently checked just before an oil change maybe 400 miles before and it was full. Car has had oil changes every 6k it's whole life.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

thats good news there routan2010se , i guess your point was in 2010 the problem was fixed ?

according to the Mopar forums, there was a bad batch of piston rings from 2008 that were used in the 3.8L motors. some even say that the rings were good, but were installed upside down at the factory.

but, it IS the internet, so believe what you may.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

redzone98 said:


> thats good news there routan2010se , i guess your point was in 2010 the problem was fixed ?
> 
> according to the Mopar forums, there was a bad batch of piston rings from 2008 that were used in the 3.8L motors. some even say that the rings were good, but were installed upside down at the factory.
> 
> but, it IS the internet, so believe what you may.


Not sure  Just wanted to throw a data point, maybe I am more of the exception than the rule. Maybe it is a manufacturing issue and was fixed for 2010 or not and I am just lucky. 

Either way it sounds to me that it is just something to keep an eye on. In all my years of wrenching I had a lot of high milage cars when I was younger and those I always usually had to carry a quart or 2 around and top off once in a while between the 3k oil changes. As I could afford better cars as I got older I gravitated to european makes and other than turbos, never seemed to have any oil consumption issues. Now I just think it is a Chrysler engine thing and is normal for most of their cars, all this time I have assumed cars were getting better, but this is the first american product I have owned in 20+ years.

I think it is funny that american cars get the DVD/TVs, Cup holders, automatic doors, ridiculous remote car start and key fob performance, super cold A/C and other non-essential functions 110% but when it comes down to the things that matter they still seem to be lacking and not improved over all this time.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

routan2010se said:


> I think it is funny that american cars get the DVD/TVs, Cup holders, automatic doors, ridiculous remote car start and key fob performance, super cold A/C and other non-essential functions 110% but when it comes down to the things that matter they still seem to be lacking and not improved over all this time.


Sooooooo True. Polishing a turd.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I think some of the claims that the Chrysler engines are somehow the only product line with these issues is very misleading. You need to go search about all the other brands with even more issues. The Toyota Camry and Tacoma have a lot of complaining on their forums about this and complaints filed with NHTSA. BMW has a model that they ended up recalling and have extended warranties due to oil consumption. I can't remember who, but one person made a claim that a good engine, like ford, is known because it's used for a long time. But then claims that Chrysler's engines in the Routan are old technology. Rather inconsistent argument.

I searched the Chrysler van forum and compared that to others and the failure rate, which isn't really a failure, isn't much different than anyone else. I think you get some folks that see their oil go down and freak out that something's wrong. Never mind that they may have not measured it correctly. And of all the years this forum has been up, I have only read one person that claimed oil caused engine failure. A little overblown from my perspective.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Steveaut said:


> I have only read one person that claimed oil caused engine failure. A little overblown from my perspective.


when you pay, in excess of 30 thousand dollars for a new vehicle, at the very LEAST should be the concerns of adding oil on a weekly basis to prevent engine damage.

my little 16,000 dollar ford fiesta uses NO oil, and return almost 80HP per Liter. I expect better as i pour out the $$$.


----------

